# Oh Have I been trying to understand my type for so long... Please help me!



## Kryst1na (Apr 28, 2020)

I have been interested in what type am I already for 2-3 years, and I still have almost no clue at all! I know the types I am surely not, thats at least something, but that is as far as I got! Please help me with... me


----------



## Rept (Jul 5, 2017)

So which types did you eliminate so far and why?


----------



## Kryst1na (Apr 28, 2020)

Well, I eliminated the over-the-top logical types, because, even if it was kind of a blast for me to realise, Im not the logical "powerhouse" myself) I have comfortable elimiated INTJ, ETNJ and ENTP for that matter, but I am still on a crossroads with INTP, to eliminate it aswell or not. ENFJ and ENFP are comfortably pushed away aswell, I am clearly not the center of attention by any means) And to be honest, maybe all the "loud" types in general are eliminated aswell, because the only time I can be loud, """MAYBE""", is when Im in a good company with very close friends (that might have happened 2-3 times in my lifetime... and not that I literally have any friends anymore... eh), or maybe when Im alone)


----------



## Kryst1na (Apr 28, 2020)

Oh, but I forgot to add aswell maybe an important part of "me" here, but, when I was in school at least, alot of people here said that I was considerably "smart", "genious", something like that. Tho, considering where I live, I dont know, if it is me who is actually smarter than average, or them below than it... heh)
And I must admit - I never, never commited to studying! Everything just kind of... rolled out good for me in school, somehow. No bullies (tho I was the PRIME target for that), good marks, and I got away with alot... aloooot of things not done that I should have done)


----------



## Damngoodcoffee (Apr 22, 2020)

you have to write more about yourself, maybe fill out a questionnaire. Nobody can type you based on not knowing anything about you. 
so far what you have written sounds like you're an introvert. I'd guess maybe IxxP? but I'm reaching here. Ixxx is the only thing I can really tell so far. 
"smart" is not a type btw.


----------



## Kryst1na (Apr 28, 2020)

What is a questionnare? Can you give me a hint maybe, please?


----------



## Rept (Jul 5, 2017)

So we're mostly considering introverts and feelers, with some thinkers possibly still in the mix, alright.

Would you take the time to fill one of the questionnaires (can be found in some of the sticky threads in this subforum), or would you like prefer to be... interrogated?


----------



## Kryst1na (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd love to pick the latter...)
But I still won't mind to do the questionnaries aswell (I am just afraid that I will be blind enough to not find it, or to find a wrong one... so, being directed to it will be a neat thing aswell)


----------



## Damngoodcoffee (Apr 22, 2020)

I can tell you one thing already: you're probably a type 6 on the Enneagram.


----------



## Kryst1na (Apr 28, 2020)

Not to be mean, but... who dis? What does it mean? (Terribly sorry for my lack of knowledge about the matter...)


----------



## Rept (Jul 5, 2017)

Just click on "What's my personality type?" and there are several threads with them like: "what's my type questionnaire" or "what's my type form"


----------



## Damngoodcoffee (Apr 22, 2020)

Kryst1na said:


> Not to be mean, but... who dis? What does it mean? (Terribly sorry for my lack of knowledge about the matter...)


Don't be sorry, it's all good. The Enneagram is a different personality type system. If you'd ever want to check that out, I'd suggest looking into type 6.


----------



## Kryst1na (Apr 28, 2020)

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
Answer: Well, yes, I guess emotions affect the way of how I answer questions or do things, that's for sure. Stressful times mainly make me dry out of energy, make me anxious and want to run to safety... Well, my sex is female (tho Im not entirely sure how it is important...), age is 18, and current state of mind is... pretty relaxed)

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it. (Didnt do it, because for me it was either peaceful and good, not peaceful, or a cat  )

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
Answer: Well, inside I would get confused, sad, and fairly worried. My outward reaction, however, would be that I just silently and with worried eyes looked at everyone else, for, maybe they know what's wrong, they know what to do, and... wait for them to resolve them this all somehow, but I would support them if they would ask me.

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
Answer: Weeeell... not too great, honestly. Probably it will involve alot of drunk people, as well as loud and dumb people) Perverted jokes, gossips, wreckless things and so on... I think I would just sit it out, or maybe even go for a walk, waiting untill I know it is "safe" to come back and curl up to sleep. Or I would spend my time with a cat, if there would be one (or more!)

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
Answer: Oh, boooey, do I get that alot in public places. For my hatred, ABSOLUTE hatred and unacceptance of lust (in sexual meaning) makes it hard to even listen to people. In public, people of my age just looove this... subject, lets call it that way. And dont get me wrong, I only hate lust in the destructive meaning. All this anime nowadays, that transformed into half-hentai state with lewd jokes, scenes and stuff, hentai itself with all the... wicked things they draw there, or just take history - how many lives, families, kingdoms fell to lust? How many keep falling... Well, internally, I would get "stunned" and alerted, and I would probably just look at them with a not-so-pleased look, being passive-passive-agressive, but... being too much of a quiet shy coward to do anything about it... Maybe rather to get away from this person as far as possible.

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
Answer: Well... probably be really stunned, bit angry, anxious and would want to escape from there and never to see it again, hoping that one day bad things go away... Hoping, eh...

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
Answer: NO LUST, NO LEWD STUFF. Get them suckas out. For the other part - just be a good and reasonable human (or what not), thats all  I came about determening them just... living the life, sitting at the computer since I was 6 and seeing the world from there, seeing alot of bad and good things, drawing lines, fairly often not straight ones, but, my views just came along with life. How can they change? Does any of us know how our views on life may or can change at all?)

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
Answer: a) From what I know (from the place I live in and people around me) - strangely, shyness and... decency, how naively it may sound - just the good inside of me. Surely, there are people around here who are decent aswell... Maybe they are just hiding from me... Or im just looking not at the right places?... b) Maybe my anxiety and rarely even anger, they are quite often (when appearing) make me do some... not good decisions.

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
Answer: Oh, I tried to train myself to listen to them and use them for a lot of time. It is a fairly good source of "what-to-do" for me, as it has proven. But I still keep my mind open a bit in every situation, cant just this one thing, afterall. In what situations? I dont know, it just appears sometimes)

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
Answer: a) Good things, cats, cute things, daydreaming (alot) and fantasy stuff! And also being comfortable and peaceful at home. And, maybe, a good company of good friends... eh, wish I had that... b) Hostile activities drain me alooot, even if Im just observing! Also the very energetic and loud ones - public places and parties are the things to cure me from anywhere in a 10km radius)

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
Answer: Well... mostly my will to talk to someone, to maybe become friends, and negativity, tho internally I can imagine burning them all alive or something else... But I would remain quiet, sitting somewhere, doing my stuff, waiting when I can go home... I just am too... shy, complexed person, and I surely do not want to upset or make enemies with anyone, I just want them to view me at least neutral, if not nice.
(Hope I did it all right...)


----------



## Kryst1na (Apr 28, 2020)

But, also, feel very free to ask me any kind of questions! I like answering those alot... or, as you put it, being interrogated)


----------



## helgalein (Apr 14, 2020)

You sound like an INFP to me. Your accentuate your internal values a lot in your description. 
How well can you understand and express your feelings?
Are plans/organizing/routines something you like, you're good at, or do you dread them and they make you feel trapped?
Do you tend to ruminate on past mistakes?


----------



## Kryst1na (Apr 28, 2020)

Oh, about that first question - I understand my emotions quite clearly most of the time. It was rare that I didnt grasp what was inside of me, I mostly feel all of the "colors" inside of me, but expressing... opposite story, to be honest)
Second question - oh, oooh... not good, I am nooot good at those. And I do not like them, I prefer someone actually good at those to do them, and I am quite astonished by people who are good at theese things! They make me feel... well, yes, close to trapped, more like confused and stunned, like I got smacked with a log to the head and someone immideately asks me to solve a puzzle.
And the third question... excuse me for my language, but, FUCK do I spend a lot of time on those shits! Thats like... half of what I think of sometimes!
And yes, this includes past mistakes in meaning of 5 seconds ago, like, "did I say it right? did I say in the right tone, voice, time? oh, dang" And then I am dragged into this oblivious plane for hours, if not days!


----------



## Rept (Jul 5, 2017)

Yeah, I'd probably go with an INFP too. You definitely seem the sort of sense of humor I do all the time ("peaceful and good, not peaceful, or a cat" :laughin: ), so that's xNxP sorted out, you seem to be introverted, and no INTP ever said they understand their emotions quite clearly...


----------



## Kryst1na (Apr 28, 2020)

And thus I feel typed now by 2.5 people (Damngoodcoffee only said about ennegram thing))
(And 3 websites too... But I wanted to hear the real-people meaning on this)
And thus I change my profile tag to INFP now!)


----------



## Kryst1na (Apr 28, 2020)

But now due to Damngoodcoffee referencing this enegram, I got caught up in thinking about this one too... anyone has any ideas already on this, maybe?


----------



## helgalein (Apr 14, 2020)

Yep, you definitely sound like an INFP after answering those questions. A lot of Fi going on there.


----------

